# Lionel	1666 Tender



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

What tender would have been found behind the Lionel 1666 locomotive? Was there more then one model?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brubakes said:


> What tender would have been found behind the Lionel 1666 locomotive? Was there more then one model?


There was a prewar 1666E and a post war 1666.
Post war made 1946 & 1947
Prewar made 1938 - 1942 and is listed with the E after the number.

The postwar lists a #2466w or a 2466wx.
The prewar? Doesn't list any tenders in my book.
Teledoc should know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If Prewar teledoc listed this....there is a link in the first post for Prewar tenders.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=37754&highlight=prewar+tenders+tender


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, there is a list but it does not match a locomotive to the tender?
Just lists the tenders and the years?
But I speed read it, maybe I missed it?

I am on my way out the door maybe he can comment further on this?


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess I don't know if its pre or post war so I snapped a pic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brubakes said:


> I guess I don't know if its pre or post war so I snapped a pic.



I don't see a picture just a box where it should be?


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I don't see a picture just a box where it should be?


Does the link work?
https://78462f86-a-e81930cd-s-sites...zP8NI5pALuUIXSWObTARC4ZDgiLNM=&attredirects=1


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Brubakes, Stay in this "0" section, and under looking for information link, click that, and go to the last page, Post #73. There are lists I created for the info you need. 

If it is Prewar it has 2689 tender, if it is Postwar it takes the 2466 tender. Depends on if you want whistle or not.

I am not home where my books are, am in N. Carolina now.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

If you search around, you'll find a number of threads on how to post photos so they appear in everyone's browser. It's unsafe for us to be following links and downloading files outside the browser.

Here's how to identify Postwar 1666:
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1666_loco.htm


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

More information than you'd ever want to know about the 1666.
http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/115617.aspx

I have a postwar 1946 variation B.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I took a chance, I like to live dangerous.
It looks in great shape, needs to clean the white crap off the front wheels and the front end.
Here is his 1666,


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I took a chance, I like to live dangerous.
> It looks in great shape, needs to clean the white crap off the front wheels and the front end.
> Here is his 1666,
> View attachment 149138


Thanks for going out on a limb for me. Guess I need to figure out why the link to my picture didn't work. I'm new to using Google Sites for my web page.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brubakes said:


> Thanks for going out on a limb for me. Guess I need to figure out why the link to my picture didn't work. I'm new to using Google Sites for my web page.


My security would flag a bad download, I figured yours would be OK.

I post them like this, once you get used to it you can post a pictures in seconds.

I don't know if you saw this or I posted it to you before. It is a copy and paste that I keep handy explaining how I post a picture. There are other ways, I find this the easiest. Plus if you use something like Photobucket 90% of the time the photo disappears from the post rendering the thread useless.

My copy and paste,
What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.

If you need any help here don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

ErnestHouse said:


> If you search around, you'll find a number of threads on how to post photos so they appear in everyone's browser. It's unsafe for us to be following links and downloading files outside the browser.
> 
> Here's how to identify Postwar 1666:
> http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1666_loco.htm


Thanks, looks like I have a post war, but I'm wondering if its a mix of 1666 reversions. Everything seems to match variation B, but the sand domes are smooth on the top like variation C. Either way tender would be 2466W. 

I acquired this 1666 with with a 2689W tender and 609, 609, and 611 passenger cars. To me (newbie) the 1666 didn't seem to match the rest of package, it looked to "new" compared to the others.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

As Ed said, your's is in great condition. It looks identical to my 1946 variation B. The clincher is the rounded floor of the cab. BTW, prewar cars used a totally different coupler system. But since steam locomotives use neither couplers, the tender is the thing that is using prewar or post war coupler for your rolling stock. If they use prewar couplers, that may help you decide. Maybe the smooth sand domes were a difference between A and B but it was just missing from that website. :dunno:

Here's mine from similar perspective (silver handrails, number plate, bell, smooth sand domes):


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Very informative!


----------

